# roads closed in CO



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i was up in estes park, CO the last few days, and they had trail ridge road close due to the storm that went through. they had it closed last week too. Fall is HERE!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lol I posted this around the time you were out there
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47930


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I was there in the middle of June back in '01. Had a heck of a storm blow through at night. We had been up on Trail Ridge Road the day before, which was good, as it was closed the next 2 days. On our way up to Bear Lake, we ran into snow, had about 1 1/2" before it stopped. Kids loved it, thought it was so cool to have snow in June.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I was in Denver over the 4th of July in 1984, 12 years old then. We left July 6th, on the way to Washington, and over one of the passes, it was snowing. 

I couldn't believe it, getting out and standing next to a 'glacier'. That's what my parents called it anyways, although it was snowpack that was probably 100 yards by 300 yards that hadn't melted yet.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LwnmwrMan22;407212 said:


> I was in Denver over the 4th of July in 1984, 12 years old then. We left July 6th, on the way to Washington, and over one of the passes, it was snowing.
> 
> I couldn't believe it, getting out and standing next to a 'glacier'. That's what my parents called it anyways, although it was snowpack that was probably 100 yards by 300 yards that hadn't melted yet.


LOL in 84 I was living in Crested Butte Co,
Every 4th of July we would drive about 4 miles out of town and fill the back of our truck with snow to keep the kegs cold.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;407226 said:


> LOL in 84 I was living in Crested Butte Co,
> Every 4th of July we would drive about 4 miles out of town and fill the back of our truck with snow to keep the kegs cold.


Rub it in, nice guy.

What could be better than that? Snow cooled kegs in July.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

SnoFarmer;407226 said:


> LOL in 84 I was living in Crested Butte Co,
> Every 4th of July we would drive about 4 miles out of town and fill the back of our truck with snow to keep the kegs cold.


hahaha thats awesome, beats paying a dollar something per bag of ice


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

.... ..... ...... 

You are right! It doesn't get much better.

Hopefully after I put my time in purgatory:crying: (the mid-west)

I'll be back out there.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

sno farmer, did u live in lower crested butte, or mt. crested butte? i was there for a snowboarding trip last year, and the main gas pipeline gunnison exploded underneith 135 (they said cause it was so cold) and we were stuck there for like 4 days with no gas.... no hottub.... no stove. haha. All the restaurants had to close. sucky. haha.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds like fun 
But what a nice place to be stranded in.

Gunnison CO. strangely enough is one of the coldest spots in the lower 48 states. (32mi south of Crested Butte), I lived out side of town(gunnie) in a old 1 room log cabin In Lost Canyon, with 3 other guys my first winter thought I was still in norhern MN. it was so cold.

Then I moved up to Mt. CB, (much warmer)
as you are going to Mt CB from CB just as you are getting to mt CB
the road takes a sharp turn to the left after the water treatment plant. over on the hill side to the right. 
In the condos over looking the plant, we called it "Sewer View" lol

Then we moved to River Bend for a while.
Then to C.B.South into a house on the East river. Wish I still had that house.. You could fish right from the deck.....

As you could see I could go on and on ...

Hummm they were looking for a couple of snow-cat opperators, maybe I can get mt old job back.... lol


----------

